# Pioneer in dash avx-7000cd with avx brain avm7000r



## yankees27 (May 11, 2011)

I just installed this unit in my 2003 Dodge Durango. It came from a friends car previously. All the wires come directly from the pioneer avm brain unit with a couple coming from the unit itself. I have sound coming out, but can't get memory hooked properly. I have tried every combo of wires. Also, when volume is turned up the screen gets distorted as if something is loose, but nothing is loose because it does not do this at lower volume. Thanks..


----------

